# Scratch repair near Newport? ..plus any general advice appreciated



## madda (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone trust any local scratch repairers?

I am hoping I don't need the whole door sprayed for a small scratch, but have also heard a few horror stories about mobile repairers.

I'm pretty sure it wont polish out, as it is deep enough to catch your nail if you run it over the scratch.

Utterly gutted as I haven't had the car long at all, and I (well, my girlfriend) has put the first scratch on it, in a very visible place. Cant blame her, she was only trying to help me doing something to the car.



















Thanks in advance.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

if you can feel it then it wont polish out , normally with this kind of thing youll find the ends not as deep as the middle , so id say a % of it will come out , but thats not what you are looking for , so sorry to say its a bodyshop.
filling it then wet sanding might improve it , but thats a chance if you wanted to go down that route


----------



## madda (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Peter. 

Its quite fresh paint, would you expect me to have to have the whole door sprayed? ...how much money should I be spending? Not had much experience with paint shops and dont want to have my pants pulled down.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

not sure , i can see a line at the edge of the door handle they might be able to blow it to that, if thats the case , and this is a guess maybe between £50 -£80


----------



## madda (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks again.

Its a BMW M3 and yes, there is a line there.










So, I will just hope!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok ,nice car , only thing is im in sunny swansea , which is a bit far from you


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

ooooo very very nice car


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

where in newport are you mate? you can always borrow my pc, I think there is a spray shop down the industrial estate by tesco spytty, maybe worth a call?


----------



## madda (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm round the corner from Spytty mate.

Started trying to touch it up. Using seperate paint and laquer, applying it with a toothpick.

We have done it so the paint stands proud of the panel so we can polish it down after. My question is, no laquer has gone on yet, and it is already proud of the panel, so should I polish it back before applying the laquer??

and sorry to be dumb, is "pc" some kind of orbital polisher?? *runs and hides*

Thanks guys.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

pc stands for police constable who is on his way round to lock you up .lol


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

matthew knight Chips Away guy is very good. and a top bloke :thumb:


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

why dont you buy some touch up paint in the group buy from dr colorchips worth a punt


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

3dr said:


> matthew knight Chips Away guy is very good. and a top bloke :thumb:


This guy goes to the same gym as me. I haven't seen his work but he seems a nice guy!


----------

